# 12-500 KCMIL record splicing with Dewalt



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

The cable stripper is the only good thing they make. Once Milwaukee invents one, it's game over for Dewalt.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MTW said:


> The cable stripper is the only good thing they make. Once Milwaukee invents one, it's game over for Dewalt.


Agreed, the day Milwaukee rolls one out, that Dewalt will be tossed in the Bermuda Triangle, off the Newport pier.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The sauce:
Hydraulic crimping and heat shrink


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

You just picked this up right?

I'm glad you're liking it. :smile:

We use the crap out of ours on our big services, etc.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

MTW said:


> The cable stripper is the only good thing they make. Once Milwaukee invents one, it's game over for Dewalt.


Yes, as soon as Milwaukee makes one, Dewalt is going down....over a specialty tool like a cable stripper......okaaaaaay.

You're a broken record about Dewalt.

You need to kick back and relax, you clearly harbor grudges over various things that don't really matter. I think you just need to let some things go.

It's not healthy....


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Dewalt recently demoed a concrete nailer on the job for us and failed spectacularly and blamed the less than 10 year old concrete for it. Not a single nail set. If they want to compete they need to pirate some tech like the Chinese. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Cow said:


> Yes, as soon as Milwaukee makes one, Dewalt is going down....over a specialty tool like a cable stripper......okaaaaaay.
> 
> You're a broken record about Dewalt.
> 
> ...


He needs to get laid, get 40 years of poison out.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

I don't think the pull box is correctly.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Pretty slick. What crimp tool did you use on those inline splices? Me likey.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> Pretty slick. What crimp tool did you use on those inline splices? Me likey.


Burndy Versa Crimp.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Cow said:


> Yes, as soon as Milwaukee makes one, Dewalt is going down....over a specialty tool like a cable stripper......okaaaaaay.
> 
> You're a broken record about Dewalt.
> 
> ...


Ok, you're right. Then why do I see most electricians using Milwaukee or Makita tools then?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm surprised Milwaukee hasn't put one out yet with their new adventure into line work tools.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> Burndy Versa Crimp.
> 
> https://youtu.be/UgAbpuCgJnM


I have one of these, it's just the crimp head. Had it for about 25 years or so. 

It needs between 9600 and 10,600 PSI to crimp properly. 

It's connected to an air over hydraulic pump that's 100/1 and the air regulator is set to 100 PSI thus giving close to 10,000 PSI. The pump has a treadle for pump and release so I use one hand to hold the wire, the other to hold the crimp head and my foot to make the crimp. If I'm kneeling on the ground, I can use one knee to operate the pump.

It's really handy when there's a bunch of crimps to be made, like a transformer or switchgear. 

I have a quick-connect fitting on the pump hose, crimp head and KO set so I can use the pump for knockouts. Saves a ton of time and effort when punching out a bunch of 4"........


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

So the Dewalt stripper is just a slow turning drill with the same old stripper that we have always seen?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

HackWork said:


> So the Dewalt stripper is just a slow turning drill with the same old stripper that we have always seen?


Same old stripper? I'm not aware of the the stripper you're referring to, but it's a spiral strip and it's way faster and cleaner than doing it with a knife. Worth it for contractors that deal with large cable often. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Between the cable stripper and now the romex stapler, I'm slowly turning the corner on DeWalt. :no::no::laughing:


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

MTW said:


> Ok, you're right. Then why do I see most electricians using Milwaukee or Makita tools then?


I'm not sure what the point is that you're trying to make here....?

You said as soon as Milwaukee makes a cable stripper, Dewalt is going down??

Then, that lots of electricians use Milwaukee or Makita. Let's say this is true that Milwaukee holds a majority of the electrician cordless tool market. 

And you think this will take Dewalt down?


:vs_laugh:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Cow said:


> I'm not sure what the point is that you're trying to make here....?
> 
> You said as soon as Milwaukee makes a cable stripper, Dewalt is going down??
> 
> ...


The point I'm trying to make is that DeWalt will never make inroads into the electrical market. They are simply too far behind.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

micromind said:


> I have one of these, it's just the crimp head. Had it for about 25 years or so.
> 
> It needs between 9600 and 10,600 PSI to crimp properly.
> 
> ...


Our pump is a 10 ton I think. It does have a squeeze ball pneumatic switch.
The guys love it. It's crazy fast.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

TGGT said:


> Same old stripper? I'm not aware of the the stripper you're referring to, but it's a spiral strip and it's way faster and cleaner than doing it with a knife. Worth it for contractors that deal with large cable often.











It was probably around 15 years ago on a forum long past dead that Shunk showed us the 4-way stripping tool. At the time it was extremely expensive, but now Klein makes one for $55: https://www.jharlen.com/p-13390-klein-large-cable-stripper-20-250mcm.aspx

While that design has 4 sizes in a cross shape, you can also get a barrel shape, which seems to essentially be the same as what the Dewalt uses.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HackWork said:


> View attachment 134204
> 
> 
> It was probably around 15 years ago on a forum long past dead that Shunk showed us the 4-way stripping tool. At the time it was extremely expensive, but now Klein makes one for $55: https://www.jharlen.com/p-13390-klein-large-cable-stripper-20-250mcm.aspx
> ...


Those are really nice to have. We call it a Ripley Tool. It's superior to a knife but, that Dewalt tool is the best for us when making up 10 plus cables. It strips perfectly in just a second or two.
One thing about these types of tools is that you need to select the specific stripping die for the type insulation. 
The Ripley tool can be adjusted using a small allen wrench, the Dewalt has 3 different sizes for 500MCM. Recently we has to use a 600MCM die on 500 THW.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I’m wondering about adapting a shaft onto the 2 sided Ripley tool and chucking it into a drill. The end result would be the same as the Dewalt stripper, right? Or is there another feature that I am overlooking?


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

HackWork said:


> I’m wondering about adapting a shaft onto the 2 sided Ripley tool and chucking it into a drill. The end result would be the same as the Dewalt stripper, right? Or is there another feature that I am overlooking?


I believe it. I saw a cable stripping tool with a hex shank, but i didn't get to inspect it, so I don't know its specific purpose.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Ripley already makes a few:

https://www.ripley-tools.com/utilitytool/ws22a

Around $125.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Somebody spank me. Stripping insulation off of 4/0 cu conductors only takes a couple of seconds using a sharp knife. I imagine when there is more then let's say ten to twenty conductors that could get tiring on the hands though. What does take a lot of time is splicing together . That crimper is pretty sweet.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

@Southeast Power. Are you doing this job in SC?.......LOL
Saw this truck the other day at the compactor station in my neighborhood.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> @Southeast Power. Are you doing this job in SC?.......LOL
> Saw this truck the other day at the compactor station in my neighborhood.


That's not us. we are Suncoast Power, we work in the South East. 
Our logo is a bit different:


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Ripley already makes a few:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what it is.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I bought Shunk's 4-way stripper when he advertised it on the forum. I think it's the same one pictured above. It's one of those tools that once you have it, you wonder how you ever lived without it. If you're a small contractor, the 4-way is all you really need. I agree the DeWalt stripper is the cat's meow and it's a no brainer to own one if you're in the commercial world.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Why have a special power tool when you could buy the stripper alone and chuck it into any drill or impact gun?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Ripley already makes a few:
> 
> https://www.ripley-tools.com/utilitytool/ws22a
> 
> Around $125.



That's the DeWalt style stripping die, minus the drill. More likely DeWalt copied the Ripley design.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MTW said:


> That's the DeWalt style stripping die, minus the drill. More likely DeWalt copied the Ripley design.


It's likely Ripleys stripper. Most of these companies rebrand others products. Case in point I've never heard of Ripley, but I know Dewalt.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

So back to my main question, why would anyone buy the Dewalt power stripper, or the Milwaukee if they ever make one, when you can buy the Ripley tool and use the drill or impact gun that you already have right next to you at all times?


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

HackWork said:


> So back to my main question, why would anyone buy the Dewalt power stripper, or the Milwaukee if they ever make one, when you can buy the Ripley tool and use the drill or impact gun that you already have right next to you at all times?


The same reason they fawn all over Milwaukee or Dealt or Klein: It's a status symbol. They like to look down their noses at the guys with 4-way strippers or razor knives.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

HackWork said:


> So back to my main question, why would anyone buy the Dewalt power stripper, or the Milwaukee if they ever make one, when you can buy the Ripley tool and use the drill or impact gun that you already have right next to you at all times?


Because Ripley doesnt market well enough.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> The same reason they fawn all over Milwaukee or Dealt or Klein: It's a status symbol. They like to look down their noses at the guys with 4-way strippers *or razor knives*.


Honestly, I wouldn't even spend the $55 on the Klein 4-way stripper. I could strip any large cable in 3 seconds with the utility knife that is always right next to me. Ring around, slice down, pull off. It's not that hard.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Today, we ran 3-500s, didn't get any of the stripping toys out, it was all about the hawk bills and the razor knives.
The Dewalt stripper saves several movements. It's a big plus when on transferswitches with 4 350s or 500s per phase.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't even spend the $55 on the Klein 4-way stripper. I could strip any large cable in 3 seconds with the utility knife that is always right next to me. Ring around, slice down, pull off. It's not that hard.


The dewalt stripping tool really only comes out in our shop for parallel runs or lots of feeders.

I had some 750AL XHHW a couple weeks ago that was being a pain in the @ss even with a sharp razor knife. It was the kind where the insulation was hard and felt like it had adhered to the conductor. Even after cutting through the insulation with the knife, I had to use my channies to grip the piece of insulation and tear it off.


The dewalt tool took about 3 seconds when I gave up on the manual method...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Cow said:


> The dewalt stripping tool really only comes out in our shop for parallel runs or lots of feeders.
> 
> I had some 750AL XHHW a couple weeks ago that was being a pain in the @ss even with a sharp razor knife. It was the kind where the insulation was hard and felt like it had adhered to the conductor. Even after cutting through the insulation with the knife, I had to use my channies to grip the piece of insulation and tear it off.
> 
> ...


Yup, for those situations and lots of big wires I could see it's value. My comment was for my own scope of work which barely sees anything over 4/0 and only a few at at time.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Yup, for those situations and lots of big wires I could see it's value. My comment was for my own scope of work which barely sees anything over 4/0 and only a few at at time.


That's a perfect knife job. It does come with smaller dies but, I can't see pulling it out on a half dozen 4/0 unless the job had plenty of play time in it.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

As I said, the manual Ripley stripper I bought from Shunk is perfect for residential work which is service changes and the occasional transfer switch. 

But I would buy the DeWalt in a heartbeat if I needed it for even one bigger job where I had to strip a lot of larger conductors. I don't have the need for it now but maybe I will when I hit the big time.  

FYI the DeWalt is around $400, not a bad price at all for what you get.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MTW said:


> As I said, the manual Ripley stripper I bought from Shunk is perfect for residential work which is service changes and the occasional transfer switch.
> 
> But I would buy the DeWalt in a heartbeat if I needed it for even one bigger job where I had to strip a lot of larger conductors. I don't have the need for it now but maybe I will when I hit the big time.
> 
> FYI the DeWalt is around $400, not a bad price at all for what you get.


Yeah, but what you get is a DeWalt. So it's $570 more than it's worth.


----------

